# Who's Going to Vegas this year?



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

The shoot is a month and a half away. Who's going to be there and in what class? 

I'll be there, Young Adult Freestyle, in it to win it.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Good luck man. Wish I could be there.But don't have a bow or t unds.

Jake


----------



## huntergal111 (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm going to be there. I'll be in the YFFS. hopefully gonna bring hope the win  lol but isn't that what everybody hopes for?


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

IDK if i will make it yet, but i am sure going to try. i will either be shooting YAMFS or the AMFS, but im not sure yet


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

i will be there this year 
YAMFS


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i'll be there again Adam... gonna go play with the adults like usual, i'm taking the burner

next year i may try against the big boys for fun

Josh, shoot reg freestyle flights. you get an extra day of shooting and its way more fun


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

im leaning towards doing that. still gotta figure out if i can make the trip or not, but hopefully it all falls into place this year


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

N7709K said:


> next year i may try against the big boys for fun


A buddy of mine shot in the Pro class this year for the experience. He said it was great and they were very welcoming to him, even though he really had no chance to win (good scores, but not 300s). You might really like it. It would be cool to be shooting looking Braden Gallentine in the face.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

well i kept all the shots i took in GA in the yellow and i shot a lot so i'm feeling good about this season.

gonna have a real target bow by next season though so that will help alot


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> A buddy of mine shot in the Pro class this year for the experience. He said it was great and they were very welcoming to him, even though he really had no chance to win (good scores, but not 300s). You might really like it. It would be cool to be shooting looking Braden Gallentine in the face.


Way ahead of you there! Ended up shooting with him in the pro am at louisville last year. It was an awesome experience and he's a fun guy to be around


----------



## PSEboy_94 (Nov 9, 2008)

Ill be going !! young adult male freestyle.
Goin for the first time ,,thinking about first place!!!


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

I wish I was going. But nice meeting you at Corner Archery and checking out the Specialist.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

we gonna try to have a meet and greet in vegas again Adam?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I sure hope I can get there somehow.

Jake


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

N7709K said:


> we gonna try to have a meet and greet in vegas again Adam?


Well, it didn't work out so well last year. We were the only ones who found each other, and it wasn't even at the right time. Just luck. But if everybody else is willing, I am up for it.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

maybe pick a time thursday night... with shooting different lines it doesn't help


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

bad news.. might not be shooting this year, can't make the call yet tho


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

PSEboy_94 said:


> Ill be going !! young adult male freestyle.
> Goin for the first time ,,thinking about first place!!!


bring it on:boxing:


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

looks like the burner is gonna bring the heat.. 448 31x tonight and my head wasn't in it


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

man you guys are all lucky, I probably wouldn't be able to go to any of those out of state shoots unless I payed for the fuel to get there. But man if I could go I would be the first one there hahaha!


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

How do you score a 3 spot? I shoot five spot but i cant find how the scoring works for a 3 spot anywhere. i'd like to go to some indoor shoots besides my league this year but i dont know how to score it when i practice.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

There is a link around here that is really good scoring, Adam may have it.

more or less it goes like this the center ring is x, followed by a 10 ring, followed by a 9 ring, followed by a 8 ring, followed by a 7 ring, followed by a 6 ring. The x is nickle sized and the 10ring is about the size of the x-ring on a 5-spot. the 9 is about the size of the 5-ring... etc 

30 arrows max score is 300 30x


----------



## huntergal111 (Aug 20, 2007)

N7709K said:


> There is a link around here that is really good scoring, Adam may have it.
> 
> more or less it goes like this the center ring is x, followed by a 10 ring, followed by a 9 ring, followed by a 8 ring, followed by a 7 ring, followed by a 6 ring. The x is nickle sized and the 10ring is about the size of the x-ring on a 5-spot. the 9 is about the size of the 5-ring... etc
> 
> 30 arrows max score is 300 30x


right, but actually I just went and looked and the super x is the size of a penny.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

so .75" instead of .8125"


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks N7709K, Indoor Nationals are about 20 minutes from my house at a high school and I'm probably going to go the shoot next month.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

so everyone up for a meet and greet on Thursday night


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

N7709K said:


> so everyone up for a meet and greet on Thursday night


When and where? What time does practice end?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

practice is from 1-8pm thursday... i'm gonna be there all day so anytime is good for me, maybe we could grab a couple end bales and shoot a practice round


----------



## huntergal111 (Aug 20, 2007)

not sure if we are going to be there thursday night. probably. but anyways that sounds fun. be able to put faces to the names then


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

huntergal111 said:


> not sure if we are going to be there thursday night. probably. but anyways that sounds fun. be able to put faces to the names then


For sure. Last year Me and Jacob were able to hook up, but the rest of us never found us. I'm thinking we need something a bit more solid than our plan from last year. I can't say anything for sure right now, because I don't know what time I will get there. Before 4 probably.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

yeah we need to set up something a little better than last time

idk what would work the best for everyone. I'm easy and i'm not hard to get ahold of


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm flying in on Thursday, not sure what time. It would be fun to meet up.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

The easiest way for me is to just text me from vegas... i'll be around all day thursday here or there


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

hmm, i want to learn how to shoot spots. thats what you guys shoot right? maybe ill do it sometime


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Yep, this is a spot shoot.. one of the largest if not the largest. Its alot of fun


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

N7709K said:


> Yep, this is a spot shoot.. one of the largest if not the largest. Its alot of fun


i might go to that one in iowa, thats a little closer, ill have to learn how to shoot spots, how far do you shoot for a 15 year old?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

you'd shoot 20yds.... iowa is alot of fun


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

N7709K said:


> you'd shoot 20yds.... iowa is alot of fun


alright, i can whack down some 20 yard shots, 3 or 5 spot?


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

So me and Jacob were talking and we decided that we need a definite meeting location and time. How about 5 on Thursday afternoon? In the main range, right side of the room, on the bail all the way in the back? That will be a place we can all find, and not a lot of people will want to practice there, so we should be able to take it. Any objections to time and place? Who is planning on coming if we do have a meeting?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Bale 46, if i'm not mistaken

if you can't make it let us know soon


----------



## huntergal111 (Aug 20, 2007)

just found out we don't get there till friday. so guess I'm not gonna be able to


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

hope the practice range has open space before your flight...


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Sounds good to me. We should also meet later on like Friday or Saturday night. For the people who don't get there on Thursday.


----------



## huntergal111 (Aug 20, 2007)

that would be a good idea


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Jared Les said:


> Sounds good to me. We should also meet later on like Friday or Saturday night. For the people who don't get there on Thursday.


Good idea, but I won't be there. My team has dinner together on Friday and I leave for home on Saturday afternoon.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

we could meet friday after everyone one is done shooting and before i shoot


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Good luck guys. Maybe Ill be there next year if I start practicing and save up the cash.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

wish i was


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

Hopefully I will be there next year. Good luck to those that are going this year


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

not a vegas round but i punched out a 59x tonight.. had two shots left to go and dropped that x


----------

